
Ask HN: Why does every entry job require at least 1 year of experience? - eaf2131
I&#x27;ve been trying to find that elusive first job since graduating university in May 2015. Companies usually have two buckets: a regular software engineer position and another one for senior level. The regular one usually states something like 1 - 2 years of professional experience required. Why can&#x27;t it be 0 - 2 years? How can I get that first year? I have tried applying to the 1 year positions, but then they tell me I lack experience.
======
JSeymourATL
> I have tried applying to the 1 year positions, but then they tell me I lack
> experience.

The experience piece is often mindless boiler-plate language typical of flunky
HR types. Senior execs at these same companies scream that they can't find
good people, which is absurd.

Two suggestions: Punch-up highlights of interships, part-time jobs, and school
work projects on your CV. Also, stop applying to job boards, instead start
networking directly with the actual hiring managers who you can help. Local
meet-ups are a good place to connect with folks.

------
rick_perez
It's usually 'or equivalent'. I got around this by working on a couple of open
source projects and explaining it to my future employer.

